# breeding crystal shrimp in 10 gallon tank



## conebone69 (Feb 18, 2009)

hi friends,

i am looking to get some crystal shrimps in my 10 gallon tank. i read that you need at least 20 gallons to properly breed crystals, but is it at all possible to breed in a 10 gallon tank?

i have 15 cherry shrimps in there right now and after 1 week of getting them, i started to see the saddles. 

does anyone have any experience at all breeding crystal shrimps in a 10 gallon tank?

btw, in my tank i have about 10 live plants, 15 cherry shrimps, and flourite black substrate. i plan on adding 10 crystal shrimps.

thanks.


----------



## fishdweeb (Nov 3, 2007)

I am awaiting the shipment of my cherry reds....I would also like to listen and learn from this post.


----------



## Supernova26 (Jan 17, 2008)

The reason that a 20Gallon is required for Crystal Reds is because they are sensitive to changing water parameters. I believe if you have a good filtration you should be fine with the 10 Gallon. Just remember keep up with the water changes and keep the temps low.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine bred in a community tank ten gallon you should be fine. just make sure its really really clean water


----------



## reynolds_brad (Oct 20, 2008)

Ive only been setup for several months now on my nano tank but my Crystals started breeding like mad in my 8.8G ADA tank. For the filter im running a Fluval 204 (pretty much the media that came with it plus the edition of two extra polishing pads to slow the flow a little) and doing 20% Water changes every week. Temps at a pretty solid 78.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/76079-ada-mini-l-8-8-g-4.html


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

That temp is pretty high for CRS isn't it? I thought they generally like lower temps around 72-75 ish. and the pH around 6.8 or so. 

I've tried many times to keep CRS in my 29 gallon, but my water parameters aren't right for them. I still have two wild Crystals (black) that are doing a lot of hiding, but still plugging along. My Cherries are going like crazy and probably have 100 or so now.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

yes you can breed CRS in small tank, My breeding tank is 3.5g Picotope, with ASII about only 2.8g of water, I use Tom mini filter and RO water, the temp is 72.6F summer is 82F. current have 80+ in there because I just moved 28 to a bigger tank .


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 2, 2006)

I started my breeding program of CRS in large tanks and discovered my best success was to house them in ten gallon tanks. They bred more for me in ten gallon tanks.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

you can definitely breed them in a 10gallon! mine is in a 5.5g with weekly 50%water changes...the temp is about 25-27 and pH is about 6.5....


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes you can breed them in 10G tank. I have a 10G tank with a lot of crs, new babies almost every week. 
temperature is 72, do about 25% water change/week
The key is good clean filter system, and don't overfeed them.

Kevin


----------



## Steverd (Dec 6, 2009)

Supernova26 said:


> The reason that a 20Gallon is required for Crystal Reds is because they are sensitive to changing water parameters. I believe if you have a good filtration you should be fine with the 10 Gallon. Just remember keep up with the water changes and keep the temps low.


Agree completely with above!
All of my shrimp tanks are 10gal. and my shrimp breed just fine!

Steve


----------

